# Shock Thearpy or Universal Animal Pump?



## Maranatha (Apr 20, 2007)

wassup people

I just ordered animal pump but i've been reading the reviews on ST and thinking I made the wrong choice.  Any thoughts?


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

most people love animal pump.  rave about it  I have never tried it though its going on my next order though.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

if you don't like it return it. everything has mixed reviews. see for yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

you can probably find free samples if you look around.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

*animal*



Maranatha said:


> wassup people
> 
> I just ordered animal pump but i've been reading the reviews on ST and thinking I made the wrong choice.  Any thoughts?



ya, I just started on it after someone gave me a few packs. ive never used creatine before, but for me............
I GOT A FUCKIN PUMP FROM HELL! the kind that makes u feel like your muscle is gonn rip clean through your skin. the vascularity in my arms, pecs, legs and lower abs were sick.  I make damn sure i take aminos pre and post training to help with the recovery process, and i have a whey shake immediately after with extra glutamine and berries. i have not noticed any water retention. from what i understand this is a new type of creatine, not like the old white powder. less water retention. I love the shit. got the firefighters beggin me for packs till their shipments come in, lol. so far 10 out of 10 of my crew love it.  lemme know how it works for you. PS. the red cap is an energy booster, i dont take it. i drink coffee instead. dont like the shaky feelin i get with the energy supps.
hope this helps


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 21, 2007)

Wouldn't this be better suited in the Supps forum?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 21, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> Wouldn't this be better suited in the Supps forum?




Not if she means an animal penis pump....


----------



## Maranatha (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info, you are all real informative and helpful i'll be sure to post the question in the right place next time Witmaster.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 21, 2007)

Maranatha said:


> Thanks for the info, you are all real informative and helpful i'll be sure to post the question in the right place next time Witmaster.


I only mention the proper forum as you are most likely to get more thorough information there.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 21, 2007)

no prob maran............btw, welcome! looking fwd to yur progress reports!


----------

